# Most addicting pieces, recently?



## Melvin (Mar 25, 2011)

It's great to find a special piece that you can come back to day after day. Something draws you back to it. Sometimes you know immediately upon the first listen. Other times you become aware only gradually, and then all of a sudden. 
After, say, listen #100 its become a bit worn out and its probably time to move on. _But when your at listen #10, you're in the midst_, it gets better each time; each day you can't wait to listen to it, it's been stuck in your head, and it's so satisfying when you finally do play it!

What has that piece been for you lately?


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Most recently Penderecki's Symphony No. 6 "Chinese Poems" (for baritone, erhu and orchestra).


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Melvin said:


> It's great to find a special piece that you can come back to day after day. Something draws you back to it. Sometimes you know immediately upon the first listen. Other times you become aware only gradually, and then all of a sudden.
> After, say, listen #100 its become a bit worn out and its probably time to move on. _But when your at listen #10, you're in the midst_, it gets better each time; each day you can't wait to listen to it, it's been stuck in your head, and it's so satisfying when you finally do play it!
> 
> What has that piece been for you lately?


Georg Friedrich Haas Quartet 9, Horatiu Radulescu Quartet 5


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

For me it's important NOT to get to the point at which "it's become a bit worn out", which seems sad to me. If I sense that the situation might be starting to go that way I deliberately leave the piece aside and listen to other things before going back to it. I find I get my "fix" often enough that way.


----------



## advokat (Aug 16, 2020)

Bruckner's 1st, Duruflé´s Requiem, Chabrier´s piano pieces.


----------



## Chilham (Jun 18, 2020)

Zipoli's Elevazione. Don't know why. It's just connected with me and when it finishes, I want to hear to again.


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

Venus, from The Planets
Holst

I never get tired of it.


----------



## Axter (Jan 15, 2020)

Most recently Schumann’s piano concerto, the first mvmt’s wind section is in my head.


----------



## Clairvoyance Enough (Jul 25, 2014)




----------



## vincula (Jun 23, 2020)

A bit obsessed with Mahler's no.6 lately. Don't ask me why. Hasn't happened to me before... Thank God I've got this forum where I can say this kind of thing :lol:

Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

I'm addicted to music but there are so many pieces, so many recordings that any addiction to one piece or one record is counteracted by all the other pieces and records I want to listen to. I do sometimes go through a period of wanting to hear little but a single composer and perhaps even a single genre of a single composer but then I would at least compare recordings.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

Though I've long liked Brahms' First Piano Trio---actually both the early and revised versions---I've never gotten much out of his Second Piano Trio. After a couple of recent and intense re-listens, my feelings toward it experienced a complete reversal. In exploring a number of various interpretations, one emerged that I feel easily stood above the others in terms of sheer musicality and all around satisfaction: Katchen, Starker and Suk.


----------



## golfer72 (Jan 27, 2018)

Recently played slow movement from Elgar Violin concerto quite often.


----------



## rice (Mar 23, 2017)

Bruckner 1st. Just love that scherzo!
Moszkowski's op.3 piano concerto. Very beautiful adagio.


----------



## Bruckner Anton (Mar 10, 2016)

My recent ones:
1. Brahms piano concerto 1
2. Mozart clarinet trio
3. Mendelssohn piano trio 2
Brahms' piano and violin concertos are my all time favorite in the genre. 
Mozart's clarinet trio has a ton of subtle melodies for me to enjoy, and each instrument is given with great amount of musical materials, even the viola part sounds full of charming melodies.
Mendelssohn's second piano trio has one of the most addicting last movement for me. It is piano-heavy in general, but the violin and cello parts have a lot of great melodies/counter-melodies to take care of, and the momentum of the piece is purely magical.


----------

